# Which glass sealant



## fullhauser

Have been applying ceramic coatings to my car paintwork and trim over the past week and the next thing on my list is glass sealant.

What sealants have people used and would recommend? Currently looking at Gyeon View and Gtechniq G1 kit.

Anyone has issues with wipers after applying a sealant?

Thanks


----------



## budgetplan1

Have tried a few, thoughts on them here: https://budgetplan1.wordpress.com/glass-quartz-ceramic-coatings/#Glass_Coatings

That said, for my daily drivers I'm just using Angelwax H2GO now, just easier and quicker way to keep optimum performance on the cars that see mostly inclement weather.

I've never experienced wiper chatter w any that I've used. As with anything, personal preference plays a role and YMMV.


----------



## TakDetails

HDD Hydrology 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydrm

Griot’s glass sealant works well. Easy to apply as well.


----------



## CharliesTTS

A few that I’ve tried and my thoughts on them:

Bouncers drop and roll - performs well but I found it can be a little difficult to remove but that was probably user error!

Car chem - the original version - again performs well, easy to use and very reasonably priced!

PA Rain - used with the Cristal Polish - unlike budgetplan, I found it performed very well but wasn’t the easiest to use - the price will put many off!

Soft99 glaco - incredibly easy to use - ok in performance 

PA Diver - Clean and seals as you apply - very easy to use and good results

Carbon Collective platinum- easy to use - good results and price point

I didn’t get any judder on any of the above.

Next on the list is Kamikaze Intenso! :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

I’ve tried a few - don’t apply to windscreen anymore, as no matter what I did, always had some judder and it drive me potty. 

Do use for side window, mirrors and works a treat. I’ve found a slightly damp Microfibre cloth works wonders for removal.


----------



## \Rian

gtechniq g5

I get around 6 months from an application and its supper hydrophobic, much easier to apply compared to their full-blown ceramic glass treatment and has better hydrophobic properties than gtechniq g1


----------



## nbray67

Nasiol Glass Shield - breeze to apply, sheets very well and no wiper judder.

Morethanpolish I see are now stocking some Nasiol gear as they are produced in Turkey.


----------



## budgetplan1

CharliesTTS said:


> PA Rain - used with the Cristal Polish - unlike budgetplan, I found it performed very well but wasn't the easiest to use - the price will put many off!


I wonder if I had a sub-par bottle? After trying it on 2 cars and not seeing any real results, I sent it off to a user on the Autopia forum who also found it somewhat lacking. It was unusual as I have tried numerous products from PA and *always* found them a joy to use w/ great results. I'm definitely a Polish Angel Junkie and may give the Rain 9H a try again based upon your results.

Aside from my preferred coatings, pretty much anything else I use for maintenance these days comes from Polish Angel. Fortunately, a little goes a long way so it doesn't get too outrageous with regards to cost. Glasscoat Shampoo, a truly impractical car wash soap, is my latest addiction.



CharliesTTS said:


> PA Diver - Clean and seals as you apply - very easy to use and good results


This is the only glass cleaner I've found that enables me to clean interior glass *effectively* without having a mental breakdown. Never tried it on exterior...how does it hold up?



CharliesTTS said:


> Next on the list is Kamikaze Intenso! :thumb:


While this one was a bit cantankerous in dry weather when I first tried it in the 30ml bottle I had sent over from Ultimate Finish UK, when I last tried it (100ml bottle once it was available in U.S.) it did great in both wet and dry. Unfortunately, buying a 100ml for $140 U.S. is a bit impractical. When I did try it, ended up giving a bunch of it away in little bottles as there was just no way I'd be able to use it all. It did really well on a bunch of fleet vehicles I used it on trying to use it up.

Here's a vid of it from my first experience, crazy water behavior: 






Rian said:


> gtechniq g5
> 
> I get around 6 months from an application and its supper hydrophobic, much easier to apply compared to their full-blown ceramic glass treatment and has better hydrophobic properties than gtechniq g1


I should try that. While G1 is my current choice, the application puts me off a bit...kinda a PITA.


----------



## Itstony

Poor OP will be no better off for asking, he will learn what not to ask that does not have one answer. :doublesho


----------



## AB_

Itstony said:


> Poor OP will be no better off for asking, he will learn what not to ask that does not have one answer. :doublesho


Tony getting a range of suggestions which have each outlined benefits will help somewhat provided the OP is happy to do the research to weigh the suggestions up and make their own decision.

You can't expect every OP to outline exactly what they require (different levels of experience) or those who reply to have all have tried a range of products and be able to explain differences between them, just because that's what you'd do. You can't spoon feed everyone and giving a range of suggestions and experiences will be more beneficial than nothing.

Glass sealants are an interesting one I believe there are true long lasting coatings which come with the trade off of being more fiddly to apply. The spray/wipe on buff off after 15 mins options are generally good (e.g. H2GO, G5) easy to use but won't be as durable. G5 beads like crazy, H2GO less so but less smeary. The OP provided with a list of suggestions can interrogate them as he pleases.


----------



## CharliesTTS

@budgetplan1 - re PA Diver..I’m not sure on overall longevity as I used it as a glass cleaner during maintenance washes...max 2 week intervals!

Re Intenso - it was your video that has convinced me to try it.. I’ve not experienced any sealant with that water behaviour! :thumb:


----------



## fullhauser

Thanks for the feedback all, really appreciated!

@budgetplan1 that’s a great set of reviews you’ve put together, really awesome detail. I’m definitely going to look into the G5 and intenso after seeing that vid.

Cheers all


----------



## atbalfour

Not sure I could justify the price for Intenso as good as Kamikaze products normally are.


----------



## budgetplan1

atbalfour said:


> Not sure I could justify the price for Intenso as good as Kamikaze products normally are.


Yeah, even being the Kami devotee I am, 100ml for $140 isn't worth it to me. Love to see 30ml bottles in US but it's just not to be so "One and done" with that one.


----------



## Rayaan

Detailedonline glass sealant is good
The benefit of it being you just spray onto the glass and rinse off with a stream of water and it's done


----------



## Kenan

Rayaan said:


> Detailedonline glass sealant is good
> The benefit of it being you just spray onto the glass and rinse off with a stream of water and it's done


Have you used it on the windscreen and if so how long has it lasted?

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Just an idea but I’d be happy to ‘share’ a bottle of Intenso if anyone is interested? I could divide into 4x25ml and post out 3 of them? :thumb:

I’m going to buy it in the next week or so..pm me if you’d like to?


----------



## Cookies

CharliesTTS said:


> Just an idea but I'd be happy to 'share' a bottle of Intenso if anyone is interested? I could divide into 4x25ml and post out 3 of them? :thumb:
> 
> I'm going to buy it in the next week or so..pm me if you'd like to?


I'd be up for that. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Cost of 25ml will be £115/4 = £28.75 plus postage!

1. Me
2. Cookies
3. 
4.


----------



## Rayaan

Kenan said:


> Have you used it on the windscreen and if so how long has it lasted?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Lasts about a month. But as I said it's so easy to apply I don't mind. Just spray and rinse


----------



## CharliesTTS

Rayaan said:


> Lasts about a month. But as I said it's so easy to apply I don't mind. Just spray and rinse


I'd forgotten that I'd tried this as well - as Rayaan says..incredibly easy to use! :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> Cost of 25ml will be £115/4 = £28.75 plus postage!
> 
> 1. Me
> 2. Cookies
> 3.
> 4.


Put me down Charlie 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharliesTTS

Cost of 25ml will be £115/4 = £28.75 plus postage!

1. Me
2. Cookies
3. Sharrkey
4. Reserved for atbalfour to view and comment


----------



## atbalfour

CharliesTTS said:


> Cost of 25ml will be £115/4 = £28.75 plus postage!
> 
> 1. Me
> 2. Cookies
> 3. Sharrkey
> 4. Reserved for atbalfour to view and comment


Thanks Charlie - normally I'd be in but I've read a few reviews and not been overwhelmed by them. Plus I have G1 on both cars which still has some time to go!

Comparing KK products to Gtech generally there is no contest for water behaviour so I've no doubt this'll be a step up and look forward to reading your feedback on it!


----------



## CharliesTTS

Cost of 25ml will be £115/4 = £28.75 plus postage!

1. Me
2. Cookies
3. Sharrkey
4.


----------



## fullhauser

Count me in please CharliesTTS !


----------



## CharliesTTS

Cost of 25ml will be £115/4 = £28.75 plus postage!

1. Me
2. Cookies
3. Sharrkey
4. Fullhauser 

I’ll order on Monday! :thumb:


----------



## budgetplan1

CharliesTTS said:


> Cost of 25ml will be £115/4 = £28.75 plus postage!
> 
> 1. Me
> 2. Cookies
> 3. Sharrkey
> 4. Fullhauser
> 
> I'll order on Monday! :thumb:


Well done!


----------



## fullhauser

CharliesTTS said:


> Cost of 25ml will be £115/4 = £28.75 plus postage!
> 
> 1. Me
> 2. Cookies
> 3. Sharrkey
> 4. Fullhauser
> 
> I'll order on Monday! :thumb:


Nice one!!


----------



## Kenan

Rayaan said:


> Lasts about a month. But as I said it's so easy to apply I don't mind. Just spray and rinse


I don't have time to keep applying bit doing this as part of a maintance wash sounds like a winner. Thanks for the feedback.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## fullhauser

I was watching the esoteric video on intenso and they mentioned about applying some of it to the wiper blades. What are people's experience and view on this, it's not something I had considered to be honest. Will this increase likeliness or the wipers juddering?


----------



## budgetplan1

fullhauser said:


> I was watching the esoteric video on intenso and they mentioned about applying some of it to the wiper blades. What are people's experience and view on this, it's not something I had considered to be honest. Will this increase likeliness or the wipers juddering?


I always assumed it was to *decrease* the chances of chatter. I believe Gtech also advises that with G1.


----------



## bluechimp

fullhauser said:


> I was watching the esoteric video on intenso and they mentioned about applying some of it to the wiper blades. What are people's experience and view on this, it's not something I had considered to be honest. Will this increase likeliness or the wipers juddering?


I'd only recommend it if you experience judder, so don't do it if not.

I use and love HDD Hydrology, however I used to struggle to find it in stock anywhere, hopefully more readily available now :thumb:


----------



## Ross

HDD Hydrology is what I use and find it works well and is fairly durable.


----------



## fullhauser

CharliesTTS said:


> Cost of 25ml will be £115/4 = £28.75 plus postage!
> 
> 1. Me
> 2. Cookies
> 3. Sharrkey
> 4. Fullhauser
> 
> I'll order on Monday! :thumb:


@charliestts you'll have to let us know how you want the payment etc


----------



## CharliesTTS

Hi m8..it’ll be by PayPal or bank transfer..whichever suits?

I’m placing the order on Monday so it should be with me Tuesday..I’ll aim to get it out to everyone on Wednesday. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

CharliesTTS said:


> Hi m8..it'll be by PayPal or bank transfer..whichever suits?
> 
> I'm placing the order on Monday so it should be with me Tuesday..I'll aim to get it out to everyone on Wednesday. :thumb:


Good man. Cheers. Pm me at some point and I'll PayPal the money across. 
Cheers
Cooks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

I'm expecting a full review Cooks!


----------



## fullhauser

CharliesTTS said:


> Hi m8..it'll be by PayPal or bank transfer..whichever suits?
> 
> I'm placing the order on Monday so it should be with me Tuesday..I'll aim to get it out to everyone on Wednesday. :thumb:


Yeah PM me your details and I'll send the money across!

Thanks


----------



## Cookies

atbalfour said:


> I'm expecting a full review Cooks!


Lol!!

It'll be either  or 

That ok? 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Cookies said:


> Lol!!
> 
> It'll be either  or
> 
> That ok?
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


700 words, 10 pictures minimum!!!


----------



## J306TD

Cookies said:


> Lol!!
> 
> It'll be either  or
> 
> That ok?
> 
> Cooks
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk





atbalfour said:


> 700 words, 10 pictures minimum!!!


I think a dissertation is more suitable 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21

I like juicy details one. Easy to apply 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

@Cookies/Sharrkey/Fullhauser - The Intenso is now on order! :thumb:


----------



## fullhauser

Thanks CharliesTTS

Can someone explain to me how I can thank someone for a post, can't find the like button anywhere! :wall:


----------



## CharliesTTS

fullhauser said:


> Thanks CharliesTTS
> 
> Can someone explain to me how I can thank someone for a post, can't find the like button anywhere! :wall:


No problem! I think you have to have a certain amount of posts before the 'thanks' icon appears..it maybe 20 in total?


----------



## Andyblue

fullhauser said:


> Thanks CharliesTTS
> 
> Can someone explain to me how I can thank someone for a post, can't find the like button anywhere! :wall:


It's next to the 'quote' button. It'll appear when you've enough posts (think it's 20, can't remember how many at the moment)...


----------



## CharliesTTS

Having placed the Intenso order earlier this morning..it was just typical that a couple of hours later..UF launched a 7.5% ‘flash sale’!!

I spoke with them and they agreed to honour the order at 7.5% discount despite it being placed outside the sale hours - very decent of them!!

That leaves us with £115x7.5% discount is £106.37/4 = £26.60 each plus postage!

I’m rather pleased as it all counts..plus I brought some KK tyre coat and a top up of PA white alabaster!! :thumb:


----------



## fullhauser

Great stuff, pm me your details and I’ll send the money asap!


----------



## CharliesTTS

I’ll pm tomorrow evening as hopefully it’ll be decanted and ready to post on Wednesday..depending on what time it arrives of course! :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> Having placed the Intenso order earlier this morning..it was just typical that a couple of hours later..UF launched a 7.5% 'flash sale'!!
> 
> I spoke with them and they agreed to honour the order at 7.5% discount despite it being placed outside the sale hours - very decent of them!!
> 
> That leaves us with £115x7.5% discount is £106.37/4 = £26.60 each plus postage!
> 
> I'm rather pleased as it all counts..plus I brought some KK tyre coat and a top up of PA white alabaster!! :thumb:


Fantastic  looked at kamikaze tyre coat several times myself and could in no way justify the cost of it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharliesTTS

I didn’t start trying to justify it - found it easier to order that way! :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

I'll cave sooner or later, happy for you to be the test pilot before I decide lol Easier on my bank balance that way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharliesTTS

The Eagle has Landed!










Just waiting on delivery of some small 30ml bottles to decant it 4 ways! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

@sharrkey. - you need to clear some space in your messages please m8 as I can’t send you a pm!! :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> @sharrkey. - you need to clear some space in your messages please m8 as I can't send you a pm!! :thumb:


Done mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fullhauser

The intenso has landed! Thanks again [mention]CharliesTTS [/mention]

Out of interest what are you planning to use for application? I've got some spare suedes from another coating set that I was going to apply with. Watched the decent esoteric video below that showed them applying with a small microfiber!


----------



## CharliesTTS

Glad it arrived safely! Did you get the air freshener as well??

I’ve applied mine earlier today..polished the glass with ceriglass..cleaned then used block and application cloth..then buffed off with 2 microfibre!

Just as I was applying the sun came out..still easy on easy off though..rain forecast tomorrow so I wonder what the water behaviour will be like??


----------



## fullhauser

Yep got the air freshener thanks!

I haven’t got any glass polish in, but the car is only a few months old so going to go with a quick claying of the glass, ipa, glass cleaner and then intenso. See any issues with that approach or should I be ok?


----------



## CharliesTTS

Seems ok to me..pretty much what I did with the exception of a polish! 

Let us know how it goes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Thanks again Charlie  and appreciate the free air freshener 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cookies

Cheers, Charlie. Arrived safe and sound yesterday afternoon - with a free air freshener too. 

Thanks again for organising that for us. You're a gent. 

Cooks. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Glad it arrived safely m8..no problem at all! :thumb:


----------



## noorth

Great thread guys. 

Whats the general consensus on machine polishing glass with the ceri-glass and rayon pad i believe its called?

I actually applied carpro flyby30 last week. 2 coats.


----------



## vsideboy

CharliesTTS said:


> Just an idea but I'd be happy to 'share' a bottle of Intenso if anyone is interested? I could divide into 4x25ml and post out 3 of them? :thumb:
> 
> I'm going to buy it in the next week or so..pm me if you'd like to?


Nice of you buddy.


----------



## RaceGlazer

This has prompted me to announce our new PRO Glass Sealant product, so here it is !

https://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/ceramic-nano/ceramic-car-glass-windscreen-coating/


----------



## atbalfour

@Charlie, Sharrkey, Alan, others - how have you found the KK Intenso relative to other glass sealants?

I have never really found a glass sealant to do everything... Gtech G1 lasts well but is a PITA and found the wipers to be juddery, G5 throws the water off quickly but extremely smeary under intense light and has poor durability (esp on windscreens). Tempted by CarPro Flyby Forte, the Kamikaze one seems fairly expensive relative to how long it lasts.


----------



## CharliesTTS

Intenso is the best that I’ve used so far - easy to apply and buff off (not as easy as platinum glass but not much in it) - I’ve not experienced any juddering or smearing - starts to bead and roll off as low as 30mph maybe even at slower speeds depending on how heavy the rain is - once you get up to 60/70 it really does fly off the windscreen - just like budgetplans video!

I’ve used a few sealants - is Intenso the best? Most definitely!!

Is it worth the additional cost? That’s another debate!

Not sure how the others have found it?

:thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Can only eco Charlie’s reply on intenso, plus I’ve not noticed any ill effects when driving at night! 
One thing I did notice was that when I final washed the car with PA cosmic shampoo it did slightly degrade the initial performance. 
I have drove the car in horrible rain on motorway home at nite with no wipers on and still had great visibility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## noorth

atbalfour said:


> @Charlie, Sharrkey, Alan, others - how have you found the KK Intenso relative to other glass sealants?
> 
> I have never really found a glass sealant to do everything... Gtech G1 lasts well but is a PITA and found the wipers to be juddery, G5 throws the water off quickly but extremely smeary under intense light and has poor durability (esp on windscreens). Tempted by CarPro Flyby Forte, the Kamikaze one seems fairly expensive relative to how long it lasts.


Did you see gyeon's new quickview? looks promising.

My flyby30 is working well so far. But its finicky to apply outside.


----------

